# The diffs in Game Bred , Petbulls , Staffies , and Bullies



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm thinking with jclape and some of the other members on here having trouble along the way we should talk about the difference in all these dogs . the diff attitude , temperament , energy, and aggression .

for example a game bred pit will most likely be very DA .

This may help along the way with people picking out new dogs or getting one from the local rescue.

what are your thoughts on this matter??


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

From my personal experience with these breeds.

Game Bred APBTs - high energy and very active, problem-solving smart, most are very dog aggressive, very focused, lots of space and exercise is essential.

PetBulls - Same as APBT, but not quite as DA.

AmStaffs - moderately active, more mild mannered than APBT, not as DA as APBTs, very bright.

Bullies - very similar to AmStaffs in temperament, low to moderate activity level, very bright, does very well as an indoor pet in a house or apartment with other animals if socialized properly, exercise is important to keep this breed at ideal weight.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I can speak for the bullies that I have known. maybe about 600 of them, give or take. they tend to be very mellow compared to a game dog and alot slower to aggetate. not alot of d.a, but its there. and seem more tolerant of other dogs.I can also clearly see the drive and desire of a pitbull in a body that is just not built for it. which brings in the health issues, and like any dog who doesnt feel well, they tend to get pissy and more likely to act out on it. Champ has injured his hips, knees, shoulders and feet just about evey time I turn around. hes 18 1/2 inches at the shoulder and a 32 inch chest, at 90 lbs. he is a real lemon but he is the best natured dog ive ever had. Lucy on the other hand is def more game bred and she is more extreme about everything.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

:goodpost: Nick....

SouthKakBully pretty much summed it up.. Although I can't speak for the Bully's.

Game Bred APBTs - high energy and very active, problem-solving smart, most are very dog aggressive, very focused, lots of space and exercise is essential. 

PetBulls - Same as APBT, but not quite as DA.

AmStaffs - moderately active, more mild mannered than APBT, not as DA as APBTs, very bright.

I going to add that a Game bred APBT is not for the novice handler.
Experience in training and a strong leadership role is needed.
Of course this is true for any of them though..


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting guys

I'm gonna go in depth about a few of my dogs and it my not be true for all but this is my experience with garmebred and pet bulls.

I'll start with Tex he is my pet bull . when we got him he was 4 weeks old , all he ever wanted to do was love on someone and play as he got older (around 4 1/2 months ) we started training him . he caught on real quick with sit , stay, down, and here. now it took us a while to get him to speak, out a toy, and not chase the cat . his prey drive would kick in around the cat and he wanted to play with her. Now that he is almost 3 he is the smartest dog I have ever own, he will even put stuff away now (like his toys) , he is very loving , don't mind other dogs at all (just wants to play ) , but if another dog jumps on him its on I will say that . also he is in the pp training and will protect us if needed . he is the only dog I have ever had that I would call a pet bull.

Tex = pet bull, love , smart, and easy going most of the time .

Reign ,, well this is a diff ballgame here she is game bred all the way . when she was 6 weeks old she would run and jump in your lap uninvited , nip at you ,, bite from time to time , and never sit still ( she would pace her crate for hours ) , she is a no stop ball of energy. now at 6 months old she is still wired all the time . I have to let her out to run or put her on the tread mill just to get rid of some energy to try and train her at all ,,* BUT* all that does is get her muscles tired so her mind still wants to go . being that the case I have to play mind games with her to get her mind tired ,, so we play hide the Kong and other tracking game . to this day she will only sit for a min or two , has a chit load of DA and if on a chain and cant find a stick to destroy she will dig to china . she is so hard headed most would give her away or have her put in the pound .

Reign = gamebred, hardheaded, wired all the time, strong willed, nippy, full of gas, very DA

As for as bullies go ,, my lil brother has one and its the only one I have ever been around so I don't know much about them at all . this I do know you want be training her cause you cant get her off the couch . she is so laid back .

maybe someone else can go more in depth about the bullies and personal experience with then as redog did .

I want to thank ya'll again for keeping it real on this post .

Lets hear some more thoughts on this matter .


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Reign ,, well this is a diff ballgame here she is game bred all the way . when she was 6 weeks old she would run and jump in your lap uninvited , nip at you ,, bite from time to time , and never sit still ( she would pace her crate for hours ) , she is a no stop ball of energy. now at 6 months old she is still wired all the time . I have to let her out to run or put her on the tread mill just to get rid of some energy to try and train her at all ,,* BUT* all that does is get her muscles tired so her mind still wants to go . being that the case I have to play mind games with her to get her mind tired ,, so we play hide the Kong and other tracking game . to this day she will only sit for a min or two , has a chit load of DA and if on a chain and cant find a stick to destroy she will dig to china . she is so hard headed most would give her away or have her put in the pound .

Reign = gamebred, hardheaded, wired all the time, strong willed, nippy, full of gas, very DA

Although this is just one account this is why people would give them up. They don't know or can interpret this behaviour. This is why they are not for a novice handler..Some may even see the DA and extreme high energy, Willingness, and prey drive as a threat to there family when it is not.

Rocky is my APBT and although he is just a shelter rescue he can be described in the same manner as Reign.
I can honestly say that if I wouldn't of got him and some first time dog owner would of got him, he would of ended up back in the shelter. Not many people could handle him..I can run him 8 miles, bring him in the house and he still wants to play.

Zues is some type of mix, maybe SBT/Am bully. He's very laid back, low maintenance, and mildly DA. Not really stobborn at all and would be a good candidate for a novice handler..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would have to say that I perfer the petbull. Mikado is my petbull. He is very laid back. He is DA with dogs that are whimpy or if another animal makes a cry like it is in pain. He will destroy that animal. He is good around people loves to visit old folks I can take him anywhere.

Chalice she is GAME all the way. She is DA too an extreme. HIGH maintainance. She is going all the time. I too have to runner her and exciser her before any kind of training can be done. But she s loving and so sweet. I can't trust her around just anybody if that person shows fear Chalice will re-act on it. I have wonder many times what I have gotten myself into.

Jaantay is my sisters AmStaff. She is lowkeyed she is somewhat DA only two dogs she doesn't like. She is great around people only wants to be loved. Not really high energy. She is fine with a little walk and a run around the yard.


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I also think part of problem novice pitbull owners have when getting a puppy,is lack of research of bloodlines. There are so many bloodlines out there, it becomes difficult to associate them with being game(apbt), amstaff, ambully, etc. Reading the bloodline thread on forums help alot!!! Can anyone name some popular bloodlines for each group? I think this will help someone looking into getting a pitbull make a better decision based on the characteristic of the bloodline. I will attempt to name a few popular ones.....please include your input.

*APBT*(game bred/,UKC,ADBA)= Zebo, Chinaman, Eli/Boudreaux, Redboy, Jocko
*AmStaff*(conformation/AKC/UKC)=Gaff, Ruffian,York, Cloverhill
*AmBully*(UKC,ADBA,ABKC)= Razors Edge, Gottyline, Ghangis Knon, Camelot,Iron Cross

*Could someone explain what bloodline would be considered (petbull)pitbull? This type of dog fitS the description of what I like in a APBT. I dont have any need for a pure game bred dog.

*Another thing to consider is what the dog is going be used for.(Pet, schutzhund, obedience,agiltily,weightbull, therapy dog,etc).All these things could help in the decision process.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

My opinion would be that a true "game bred" pit bull would account for maybe 1% of the pit bull population of today. Not like the good old days when they probably were the only pit bulls. Only found in small circles and maybe in the hands of someone associated with those circles. Even if a dog has impressive bloodlines behind them (on paper) I wouldn't call them gamebred due to the fact that most "breeders" have no clue as to what they are doing. I think a lot of them are either knowingly or unknowingly breeding dogs with hung papers or breeding for looks instead of testing and culling. It is illegal to test a dog nowdays so any law abiding breeder IMO cannot consider their stock or their offspring to be "game bred". Anyone who cares more about the preservation of the dog than the law will probably work pretty damn hard to keep the true dogs out of the hands of common people which would bring me to my next opinion about "petbulls". I beleive that the last two categories would all be considered "petbulls" along with dogs with "gamebred" ancestors who are not matched. A "petbull" to me would account for the other 99% of all pits out there, including ASTs and Bullies. All good dogs with a little more show and a lot less go. Any dog that does not come from proven stock (and not just on paper). "Petbulls" to me are like the Corvette you see in the slow lane doing 55 mph but you know they can hammer down if they need to. Bullies are like an Escalade with 24 inch rims and a $10,000 stereo. A lot of flash with little ability to do much more than look good. Nothing against them if they're bred well. If I had the room and the time, I'm pretty sure we would have one or two.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Marine1 said:


> *Could someone explain what bloodline would be considered (petbull)pitbull? This type of dog fitS the description of what I like in a APBT. I dont have any need for a pure game bred dog.


Maybe my definition is off, but when I think "petbull" I don't really look @ bloodlines per say. A "petbull" to me is just a dog that isn't doing what it was bred for. For instance, a dog from show lines that has faults and is not shown is a "petbull." A pup from a kennel who's main thing is weight pulling and for whatever reason doesn't perform is a "petbull." A dog from game lines that has been deemed a "cur" and spayed/neutered and placed in a family home is a "petbull."

I guess to sum it up, any pitbull who isn't working is a petbull.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Maybe my definition is off, but when I think "petbull" I don't really look @ bloodlines per say. A "petbull" to me is just a dog that isn't doing what it was bred for. For instance, a dog from show lines that has faults and is not shown is a "petbull." A pup from a kennel who's main thing is weight pulling and for whatever reason doesn't perform is a "petbull." A dog from game lines that has been deemed a "cur" and spayed/neutered and placed in a family home is a "petbull."
> 
> I guess to sum it up, any pitbull who isn't working is a petbull.


i agree, good post.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> Maybe my definition is off, but when I think "petbull" I don't really look @ bloodlines per say. A "petbull" to me is just a dog that isn't doing what it was bred for. For instance, a dog from show lines that has faults and is not shown is a "petbull." A pup from a kennel who's main thing is weight pulling and for whatever reason doesn't perform is a "petbull." A dog from game lines that has been deemed a "cur" and spayed/neutered and placed in a family home is a "petbull."
> 
> I guess to sum it up, any pitbull who isn't working is a petbull.


^I concur.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well said!! I agree.:clap:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is on for ya, I work Rocky alot but not in professional pulls or anything of the sort. So is he a "Petbull"..LOL Go ahead you won't offend me at all.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

very good post !! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> Here is on for ya, I work Rocky alot but not in professional pulls or anything of the sort. So is he a "Petbull"..LOL Go ahead you won't offend me at all.


I don't know. I would say not b/c he is working and earning his place. Titles don't mean anything to the dog, it's the work that's important to them. At least, that's what I think. Both of my dogs are good for nothing couch potatos. But, I love them.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I would say no unless there's some kind of technicality.LOL


----------



## jclape (Jan 6, 2008)

*when can u tell if your dog is game bred*

is this somthing that comes in it 6m to a year or can you tell earlier i would like to know also what to look for because from everything i have heard and read you shouldnt start any type of extreme training till 6 months. and the hardest thing that i am working with my pup is to come when i call her i made the mistake of off leash training in the beginning but over the past month she has decided that when i call she doesnt need to come so i have her on a 6ft leash to go to the bathroom then when i take her into the back yard i make her sit and un lesh to play as soon as i call and she doesnt come i chase her down and put her back on the leash this normally aggrevates the crap out of her and she starts her anticks of trying to bite the leash and hold it and pull on it all of that great stuff. so then i usually tell her no and take the leash out of her mouth and adjust it so she can not get to it she ahs to relax then i will take the leash off and play some more once i am frozen i know she is i just walk out to the front she follws me up i make her sit i walk in she come in second and goes nuts so i have to tel her no and most of the time direct her to a toy or i will play a lil more with her inside when i am done playing i will take the toy make her sit or give me paw and let her have the toy to play with. ijust keep telling myself it is still a baby and she is learning and like a child they can get on your last nerve when they decide not to listen at that time she goes to th ekennel and i ignore her until she relaxes normally she falls asleep i go over unlock open and let her out when she feels the need. sorry so long i try to be detailed so i can recieve good suggestions when needed


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

jclape : The only way to tell if your dog is "game bred" is if his parents have been fought, which is illegal in North America. Your pup might be from "game bred lines". But form what you just wrote about not coming when called that is NORMAL. All dogs need to be taught to "come" and by the sounds of it you are making "come" a game of chase. Insted of using a 6' lead why not a 30' lead that the pup has to drag around (you can by 15' leads at most dollar stores, just re-stitch the clasp). That way when you say "come" make sure you are in reaching distance of the lead to grab and bring him to you.


Good luck with your pup :cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

There is absolutely NO way to tell if they are GAME unless you are doing something illegal. The only way to tell if it's GAME BRED is if you know its genealogy, (that does not even mean that it's game, refer to line one.)


----------



## jclape (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks guys i thaught when you were talking about game it was more a personality the a actual breed charecteristic like being hard headed


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

No problem, that's why we're here..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok what if you get a pit from a pound from no bloodlines but you train it to wieght pull for the dogs sake. like i know someones pound pit and they know a LOT about pits so they wieght pull their dog for just regular exersize no competitions. is that a working pitbull or still a petbull cuz he is mostly a family dog to have just for the joy of having him. sorry might sound like a dumb or obviouse question but i though i knew sooo much about pits after years and years of reading about them but like they say, you learn something new everyday!!!:cheers:


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

From what everyone is saying i'm getting the idea that ambullies aren't really DA unless they are pushed. Maybe it was just the bullies i've seen, but the ones i have seen were more DA than any APBT i've seen. It may have just been those individual dogs though, but ambullies really aren't as DA huh? Thanks for clarifying that.. i've always thought that they were more DA than APBT's.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

There are certain traits with each type, but bloodline is the most important. Like I'd have to disagree with gamebred APBTs being very dog aggressive. It depends on the line, many do turn on naturally, but then many wouldn't without being started. Even in the hands of some dogmen they have to be started, this doesn't mean they are forced to fight because they could cur or be cold. Some gamebred APBT or even game APBT can still get along with other dogs (or at least certain other dogs) some are full of fire and won't ever tolerate the sight (or even scent) of another dog.

There are many DA APBTs that are not gamebred. To me it is just part of the breed and people should realize no matter how their Pit is bred it might become DA sometime in life. There are people owning APBTs that have come home to a seriously injured or dead dog because they thought their non fighting dogs would always get along.



texpitbull2 said:


> Reign ,, well this is a diff ballgame here she is game bred all the way . when she was 6 weeks old she would run and jump in your lap uninvited , nip at you ,, bite from time to time , and never sit still ( she would pace her crate for hours ) , she is a no stop ball of energy. now at 6 months old she is still wired all the time . I have to let her out to run or put her on the tread mill just to get rid of some energy to try and train her at all ,,* BUT* all that does is get her muscles tired so her mind still wants to go . being that the case I have to play mind games with her to get her mind tired ,, so we play hide the Kong and other tracking game . to this day she will only sit for a min or two , has a chit load of DA and if on a chain and cant find a stick to destroy she will dig to china . she is so hard headed most would give her away or have her put in the pound .
> 
> Reign = gamebred, hardheaded, wired all the time, strong willed, nippy, full of gas, very DA


Your dog sounds like my show/pull bred female. She is now 6yrs old and just as hot as ever also has a high prey drive. She is DA. She took on a male that outweighed her by 15lbs and I believe she probably started the fight. He had to go by 2 other dogs to get to her and did that fine since they were not DA. When he got to her I'm sure she grabbed him and then he started fighting back. When I got out there she was still having a good time. She gets very excited by other dogs, cats or prey animals. She has a lot of energy and always has since she was a pup. Her breeder called her a lil pistol. She will run the mill and loves it, she will want to be put on it, she also enjoys the flirt pole and springpole.

As far as the nipping/biting I don't think thats in relation to gamebred either. Some dogs do it and some don't. Pups/young dogs seem more likely to do it. Usually they grow out of it, especially with correction.

I've got another high strung dog that is 6 months old. She flies onto the couch (even if you are sitting on it she will just jump on you), she does the flirtpole 30mins a night, she runs from one end of the house to the other and bounces up and off the couch then back again, she runs up and down the stairs, she's will jump any barrier over and over.

The same with being hard headed too. Some gamebred dogs are hard headed stubborn dogs some are soft and easy to train. Being stubborn can be found in non game lines. I like a dog thats easy to train and willing to work with a lot of energy.

I have a gamebred female that is mellow, not high strung in the least. She isn't DA and only shows moderate interest in prey animals. She has a bit of separation anxiety which I cured pretty much. She can tolerate other dogs, if they are too rough and upset her she will let them know vocally. She loves to sit on your lap or chew up a toy. She also likes the flirtpole a lot, gets pretty excited. She isn't a high energy dog. Some game dogs have even been hard to work when conditioning even though they were great match dogs they were lazy otherwise. So some gamebred dogs are lazy.

I have a game male who isn't DA to females (just wants to breed them) he isn't DA to all males either. Submissive/cold males he's ok around, I wouldn't trust him of course he just doesn't act DA around them. Other dominant or DA males he's not ok with. Even just the sound/smell of them sets him off screaming. Even in one of the dog boxes where they can't see if its 2 certain males they will be raising hell because they want each other. If its strange male he also starts screaming and trying to get at them. He is very sweet with puppies though and has never shown any aggression to them. The only problem he has when inside was marking since he was an older when I got him. Other then that he likes to chill out inside.

I've got another male that is an all around perfect house dog. He isn't hyper or high energy. He has enough energy where he can play pretty hard but will settle. Whatever you want to do thats what he will do. If you want to play for hours bring it on, if you just want to sit around he will be right there with you.

A gamebred female I had went to a home with 2 small dogs and a few cats. Here she had acted a bit prey driven but once in their house didn't see the inside cats as something to chase/harm. She has made a great house pet. Some gamebred dogs are easy going and easy to train. She does like her exercise but that is also part of bonding, walking, dragging weight.

Gamebred dogs can make good pets, it does take an experienced dog owner but thats the same for other Pits too. A lot of the negatives that you might think of in gamebred Pits can also be found in other lines. DA, high energy, stubborn, intelligence that gets them in trouble, and radically good escape artist. Destructive chewing can be a problem. There are not many APBT owners getting gamebred dogs as pets but they still seem to have dogs with these same issues that they get rid of or just can't handle and the dog rules. So these things really don't seem to be less in non gamebred Pits, just depends on the bloodlines and some how they are raised. You can't raise/train nature out of a dog but some of what you do or don't do does have an impact on their behavior.

I'm not sure of a simplified answer. Because of the difference bloodlines make and even specific breeders who might be breeding the same line might have dogs that act very different.


----------

